# *- WHAT IS PYRAMIDING ? -*



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

i think my cooter may have pyramiding? i've heard people talk about it , but have NO IDEA WHAT IT ACTUAL IS. .

1. HOW IT EFFECTS MY TURTLES?
2. HOW THEY GOT IT?
3. HOW U GET RID OF IT?

for more pics go here --> http://piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=149267


----------



## SAFETYpin (Feb 1, 2004)

bc_buddah said:


> i think my cooter may have pyramiding? i've heard people talk about it , but have NO IDEA WHAT IT ACTUAL IS. .
> 
> 1. HOW IT EFFECTS MY TURTLES?
> 2. HOW THEY GOT IT?
> ...


I dont know if your turts got it but I thought it was from a lack of calcium and UVB lighting, or a lack of calcium up take due to a lack of uvb light. Do you run a UVB light for basking?


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Pyramiding is basically due to overfeeding, it means
the shell looks more pyramid/domed shaped rather 
than the usual curve.

On a second look at your pics i'd say the cooter has 
slight pyramiding, don't panic though and just add
more greens to the diet and cut down on high protein
foods.As the turtle is young and you provide a balanced
healthy diet it's shell will sort itself in time.Its much
harder to fix when they are bigger.

I know its hard NOT to overfeed as boy these turtles can eat!!!


----------



## bc_buddah (Dec 18, 2005)

DiscusMel said:


> i think my cooter may have pyramiding? i've heard people talk about it , but have NO IDEA WHAT IT ACTUAL IS. .
> 
> 1. HOW IT EFFECTS MY TURTLES?
> 2. HOW THEY GOT IT?
> ...


I dont know if your turts got it but I thought it was from a lack of calcium and UVB lighting, or a lack of calcium up take due to a lack of uvb light. Do you run a UVB light for basking?
[/quote]

ya i got uva and uvb running, got a tight beam bulb for the basking lamp and a repto glow 8.0 for a flourecent tube


----------



## DiscusMel (Jul 21, 2004)

Pyramiding is being overweight and not cool

It means its internal organs are getting squeezed inside the shell


----------

